# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Se transferirá 50 hectómetros cúbicos de Negratín a Cuevas de Almanzora

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...almanzora.aspx

*Se transferirá 50 hectómetros cúbicos de Negratín a Cuevas de Almanzora*

*El MInisterio transferirá el volumen máximo anual establecido por ley*

15/03/2013



La Comisión de Gestión Técnica de la transferencia de recursos hídricos desde el embalse del Negratín al de Cuevas de Almanzora, en la cuenca del Guadalquivir, se ha constituido este jueves, en un encuentro celebrado en el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (MAGRAMA).   Tras su constitución, la Comisión, presidida por la directora general del Agua del Ministerio, Liana Ardiles, ha celebrado una primera reunión en la que se ha aprobado, por unanimidad, la transferencia a lo largo de este año de 50 hectómetros cúbicos de agua desde el embalse del Negratín al de Cuevas de Almanzora.

    Se trata del máximo anual establecido en la Ley 55/1999, dada la excelente situación en la que se encuentran las reservas que almacenan los embalses de la cuenca del Guadalquivir.
     La Comisión está constituida por tres representantes de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, tres representantes de la Comunidad Autónoma de Andalucía, dos representantes de los usuarios de la cuenca del Guadalquivir y dos representantes de las cuencas Mediterráneas Andaluzas.
     En la reunión también se ha acordado que, en la próxima sesión, se abordarán  las reglas de explotación de esta transferencia de recursos, así como el reglamento de funcionamiento interno de la Comisión de Gestión Técnica. 
    Además, le ha encomendado a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir que analice la posibilidad --técnica y jurídica-- y la compatibilidad para atender nuevas demandas de hasta 5 hectómetros cúbicos desde el embalse del Negratín. Este volumen se desglosaría en 1 hectómetro cúbico para riegos en la zona de Puerto Lumbreras y de 4 hectómetros cúbicos para usos industriales y de abastecimientos en la zona de Almanzora.

----------

